# Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!



## Terry. T. (Sep 19, 2008)

*Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Now, I made a site, featuring the link to the adoptable shop, the member list, and my sponsored link. It's also got a guestbook and forums on it. It's below:
http://www.geocities.com/skarmory_hero/adopt-a-pokemon 
I added some music, if you click the Allow button when you open the site. Enjoy it!:sunglasses:
EDIT:It sometimes doesn't load.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

You made a website that links to a thread on this forum, that has incredibly bland and hardly interesting adoptables?

No. Just no.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

...You wasted a whole thread in the Advertising section for a site that's just to keep records on? ._.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

1. The yellow on white made my eyes _bleed!_
2. I seriously doubt those sites sponsored you.
3. It's not really anything but an archive and a forum!

Fail.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

what is this i don't even


----------



## Diz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

A one page site? and you expect us to go to it? To what? Listen to music, join a two subject forum and see a list of the two members of your adoptable shop? That dosen't even load, and the link goes to a yahoo 503 not found page.


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

No, and:
1. STOP flaming.
2. There's barely any topics on the forums because you need to register.
3. And it's MORE than one page, look on the left!

It's a really good site when you visit.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Terry, you need to learn what flaming is. They're not doing it, they're (mostly) giving you constructive criticism to help make your site better.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Why are you calling your links "Sponsored Links"? I'm quite certain you're not sponsoring TCoD or Serebii and that they're not sponsoring you. And if you're going to link to threads on forums, at _least_ have it be your own forum. The background image should not be a background image and music is generally not a good idea. :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



			
				Butterfree in The Rules said:
			
		

> Rule #4: Don't flame.
> Do not make hurtful comments about other members' opinions, beliefs, religion, nationality, sexual orientation, skin color, etc. This includes general hurtful or degrading comments about groups of people which other members may or may not belong to. Of course you are allowed to disagree with a person's opinions, but please do so in a respectful manner. State your disagreement by all means, but if you think the other person is the dumbest person you've ever met for thinking so and deserves to rot in Hell, just keep it to yourself. Any blatant insult will give you a nasty 30-point infraction (disabling your Debating Hall access and getting you banned if you flame again before the warning expires) which won't go away for three months.
> 
> You can also get warned for flaming if you excessively bash a Pokémon, character, movie, TV show, book, band, etc. at a level where fans of said Pokémon/character/movie/TV show/book/band/etc. can feel insulted about it too. So please no "I hate (insert Pokémon here), it's completely useless, only n00bs use it."
> ...


This is what flaming is, Texifier. It doesn't say anything about giving negative criticism.


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Oh. It's just like other adoptable sites (but with forums and a guestbook that I installed)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Terry. T. said:


> Oh. It's just like other adoptable sites (but with forums and a guestbook that I installed)


Remind me what this has to do with anything again.


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

My site of course.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

wait what is this

nothing on that page makes sense


----------



## CNiall (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

this is why we need to be able to punch people in the face using the magic of the Internet

Terry, do you have some kind of disorder that a. prevents you from taking criticism the right way and b. inhibits your ability to make sense? No-one was flaming you, and your site is not a good site no matter how long one spends there (the less time, the better, actually--it has been proven by _science_, you know!)

eta: and c. shifts your consciousness into the mystic land of Terryland in which everything that you do not approve of is blocked out near-instantaneously


----------



## S. E. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

^ THANKYOU


----------



## Renteura (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

...you have a link to the kids section of yahoo? O_o

I doubt TCoD/Serebii sponser you, and it's a one page website with a bunch of links to places that don't sponsor you and a link to your adoptables thread here.

Stop trying to make websites when you're 10.

fail


----------



## CNiall (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Renteura said:


> Stop trying to make websites when you're 10.
> 
> fail


you are one year older than him


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

here's my question: why did this get locked, but not this one? Just because Terry decided to give his thread a splash page doesn't make it any more of a "website" in its own right than the other thread.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



CNiall said:


> you are one year older than him


A year is a huge difference when you're talking about children.

Oh, and Renteura doesn't have a website.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

I ran a website when I was 12.

It was a shit site, but at least I had content. And at least I learned how to become better at it.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Terry. T. said:


> Oh. It's just like other adoptable sites (but with forums and a guestbook that I installed)


But they don't serve a purpose except for getting your codes. It's not an 'actual' website, and other people don't post theirs.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



CNiall said:


> this is why we need to be able to punch people in the face using the magic of the Internet
> 
> Terry, do you have some kind of disorder that a. prevents you from taking criticism the right way and b. inhibits your ability to make sense? No-one was flaming you, and your site is not a good site no matter how long one spends there (the less time, the better, actually--it has been proven by _science_, you know!)
> 
> eta: and c. shifts your consciousness into the mystic land of Terryland in which everything that you do not approve of is blocked out near-instantaneously


What CNiall said.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



CNiall said:


> this is why we need to be able to punch people in the face using the magic of the Internet
> 
> Terry, do you have some kind of disorder that a. prevents you from taking criticism the right way and b. inhibits your ability to make sense? No-one was flaming you, and your site is not a good site no matter how long one spends there (the less time, the better, actually--it has been proven by _science_, you know!)
> 
> eta: and c. shifts your consciousness into the mystic land of Terryland in which everything that you do not approve of is blocked out near-instantaneously


Too true, to true...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## CNiall (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



ArtificialFlavour said:


> A year is a huge difference when you're talking about children.
> 
> Oh, and Renteura doesn't have a website.


I always find it more than slightly hypocritical when people judge on age when there is a difference of about a year--the difference isn't that big.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

You know what sucks? This "site" is going to get more views than the few in this forum that deserve it... >.>


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

...And? You can't give USELESS things to a 10-year old.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Terry. T. said:


> ...And? You can't give USELESS things to a 10-year old.


are you like stoned or something 

because you really don't make sense


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Uh. Give decent comment or don't ****ing post.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Terry. T. said:


> Uh. Give decent comment or don't ****ing post.


I'm sorry, but that was a decent comment. I did not get that post at all. *frowns* And there is no reason to lash out like that.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Terry. T. said:


> Uh. Give decent comment or don't ****ing post.


That comment was perfectly reasonable--that post _didn't make sense_.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Oh, now your going to be all nasty swear at us. CNiall is right, you know.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

*THIS IS WHY FORUMS NEED TO HAVE THEIR MEMBERS TAKE I.Q. TESTS BEFOR ACCEPTING THEM*​ 


Terry. T. said:


> Uh. Give decent comment or don't ****ing post.


We have been giving decent comments.

Terry, it seems in almost every thread that you display something you've done, we always imply the same thing almost every time, with the forum, the adoptables, and now this site.

*YOU NEED TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING AND CREATIVE*​ 
I'll say that a second time.

*YOU NEED TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING AND CREATIVE*​ 
Third time's the charm.

*YOU NEED TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING AND CREATIVE*​ 
And one last time for extreme emphasis

*YOU NEED TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING AND CREATIVE*​ 
See what I did there? I underlined each individual word for emphasis, and I made the words that were really important really large.​ 
Oh, wait, every word is large.​ 
I guess it's all important. I'll even post this in your profile messaging thing so you really won't forget.​


----------



## Diz (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*



Blaziking 175 said:


> *YOU NEED TO MAKE THINGS MORE INTERESTING AND CREATIVE*​


Thank you!!!

Terry, I wouldn't call a one paged internet based thing (for lack of a better word) I would call it more of a web page. Which, is supposedly an add for your adoptable thread. At least, that's what I hear. I can't read any of it because of the yellow words and the light, completely unrelated background picture. I would also change the sponsored links thing to just "links"


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

My site is more of a site than this. And I can't even edit the HTML. Take our advice, make the adoptables interesting, get some creativity, stop flaming US*points to censored cuss post*, and don't advertise a site with vitually no content. Please.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

I just PMed him to see if he would take the fact he needs to listen to us from a fomer noob. I just hope he doesn't press the report button. Or call me a bitch.

@Terry: As I said in my PM, you're way too young to cuss. I on the other hand...


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

okay guys you can stop giving this thread undeserved attention now


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

can a mod lock this please this is getting stupid


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Yeah, this really needs to be locked...please mods this is not working...it's turning into a war with Terry facing...everyone else...lock...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Pokémon! The site!*

Don't claim to sponsor or be sponsored by sites that have nothing to do with you.

Or in other words, learn what words mean before you use them.


----------

